# Do you take supplements?



## Ronni

If you do or need to take medications, how do you keep up with them? 

I’m not on any medications but I take a number of supplements each day and organize them into these pill  minders. Ron doesn’t take any medications either but he takes a lot of different supplements as well, and keep them in the bottles which he stores in  a small  bin that he keeps in the kitchen cupboard.

It would drive me crazy to open each of those bottles every day and dole out the supplements but that’s what he does. It’s interesting to me how people can be very different about the way they manage there pills.
How do you?


----------



## Catlady

Ronni said:


> If you do or need to take medications, how do you keep up with them?
> 
> I’m not on any medications but I take a number of supplements each day and organize them into these pill  minders. Ron doesn’t take any medications either but he takes a lot of different supplements as well, and keep them in the bottles which he stores in  a small  bin that he keeps in the kitchen cupboard.
> 
> It would drive me crazy to open each of those bottles every day and dole out the supplements but that’s what he does. It’s interesting to me how people can be very different about the way they manage there pills.
> How do you?
> View attachment 84472


I think those ''pill minders'' are a great idea, they're not only more time efficient but you can also tell what or if you forgot to take them.  My only worry is, do those different pills confined together affect each other in potency or safety?   Just wondering.


----------



## Lc jones

I take a multivitamin and vitamin B daily, I also have vitamin C in pill form and I’ll use it if I feel an illness coming on such a cold or other bug. My pharmacist has been awesome in giving me guidance about this.


----------



## Nautilus

I don't need a "pill minder."  I'm married to one and she's relentless.


----------



## Catlady

Be careful.  I have read that when you take a supplement, it increases the need for another supplement, and so on and so on.  In my 30's I USED to take like about 10 vitamins and then stopped taking any after I read that, just try to vary what I eat every day.


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Be careful.  I have read that when you take a supplement, it increases the need for another supplement, and so on and so on.  In my 30's I USED to take like about 10 vitamins and then stopped taking any after I read that, just try to vary what I eat every day.


This isn’t true at all. I think you have your facts mixed up. Minerals especially need to be balanced like calcium / magnesium and you CAN overdose on vitamins. Some are water-soluble and some  are fat soluble . There’s a huge difference. Taking too much iron can be damaging.

Some supplements can interact with medication and some can create kidney stones.

Many vitamins have dangerous fillers in them or colours that aren’t needed which the body can react negatively to.

I keep mine in their individual bottles as I can’t stand the smell of them in the pill containers, but the containers are a good idea.


----------



## oldal

I've been taking supplements for over 20 years. I used to use the pill minders but as the number of pills increased, the compartments in the pill minders were too small. Since, I keep then in their bottles.


----------



## Mike

I take supplements daily, I also have a business in supplements
that I haven't pushed for years although it has good products.

Mike.


----------



## terry123

My PCP does not favor supplements but my kidney specialists insists I take vitamin D as mine is very low. PCP says after talking with kidney doctor that to continue taking vitamin D. So with regular meds I take a multivitamin, a vitamin C and two vitamin D tabs a day.  My pharmacist daughter says that if you take supplements to take the Nature Made brand. My PCP says the same. So that is the only brand I take.


----------



## IrisSenior

My dr only recommended Vit. D but I also take Calcium, Omega 3 (I don't eat enough fish) and Glucosamine/Chondroitin. I keep in a pill reminder.


----------



## Ronni

@Catlady none of my research indicates any problem keeping the pills together.  And they’re together two weeks or less, because I take them every day. So I’m not particularly worried.

@oldal My original set of pill minders didn’t fit all my supplements once I added several to my daily regimen. I found my current ones with considerably larger compartments in the pharmacy section of my Kroger grocery store for a couple bucks each.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I prefer to get everything I need from my diet and don't take any medication/supplement that I don't need.


----------



## StarSong

I also use a 14 day pill minder for the thyroid prescription I've been taking since age 19, plus some vitamin D, Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM (hoping it helps with my osteoarthritis), and a B complex (need the B12).


----------



## win231

IMO, supplements & vitamins benefit the manufacturer & the seller; no one else (much like bottled water).  Our system is designed to extract nutrients from food.  There is probably a psychological benefit for most people who are convinced of their benefit.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Homeschoolie

Catlady said:


> I think those ''pill minders'' are a great idea, they're not only more time efficient but you can also tell what or if you forgot to take them.  My only worry is, do those different pills confined together affect each other in potency or safety?   Just wondering.


I am concerned about them being together also like Catlady so I keep them in their original bottles. That also keeps them from light, air, moisture.

Omega 3 (I don't eat enough fish, cant eat nuts etc.)​
Ubiquinol CoQ10 (as we age our bodies stop creating this from the ubiquinone and from what we eat)​
Vitamin D (can't get enough from sunlight. helps to keep our eyes, teeth, bones and gum tissue, and more as we age)​
Ocular Pressure & Retina Defense (to Prevent Glaucoma, increase circulation to eyes, vessels don't work as well as we age)​
Vision Essentials (a very comprehensive formula to prevent cataracts, macular degeneration, other eye aging problems)​
Cognizin Citicoline [stabilized CDP Choline (cytidine 5'diphosphocholine, phosphatidylcholine) (aging brains stop creating this)​
Meriva® Curcumin Phytosome Phosphatidylcholine Complex (prevents inflammation, helps the brain & joint cartilage)​
*UCII *Collagen, Hyaluronic Acid, Boron Formula (to keep what joint & spine cartilage I have left,  helps gum ligaments)​
Probiotics (we rotate through several brands because they all contain different strains)​
After Age 65 Multivitamin (low dosage just to fill in the gaps what I might not be absorbing/getting from my diet; especially the B12)​


----------



## Keesha

Homeschoolie said:


> I am concerned about them being together also like Catlady so I keep them in their original bottles. That also keeps them from light, air, moisture.
> 
> 
> Omega 3 (I don't eat enough fish, cant eat nuts etc.)​
> Ubiquinol CoQ10 (as we age our bodies stop creating this from the ubiquinone and from what we eat)​
> Vitamin D (can't get enough from sunlight. helps to keep our eyes, teeth, bones and gum tissue, and more as we age)​
> Ocular Pressure & Retina Defense (to Prevent Glaucoma, increase circulation to eyes, vessels don't work as well as we age)​
> Vision Essentials (a very comprehensive formula to prevent cataracts, macular degeneration, other eye aging problems)​
> Cognizin Citicoline [stabilized CDP Choline (cytidine 5'diphosphocholine, phosphatidylcholine) (aging brains stop creating this)​
> Meriva® Curcumin Phytosome Phosphatidylcholine Complex (prevents inflammation, helps the brain & joint cartilage)​
> *UCII *Collagen, Hyaluronic Acid, Boron Formula (to keep what joint & spine cartilage I have left,  helps gum ligaments)​
> Probiotics (we rotate through several brands because they all contain different strains)​
> After Age 65 Multivitamin (low dosage just to fill in the gaps what I might not be absorbing/getting from my diet; especially the B12)​


That’s impressive.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Keesha said:


> That’s impressive.


Thanks. We aren't going to take this absurd aging thing lying down.. we are going to resist, kicking and screaming every inch of the way!


----------



## Keesha

Homeschoolie said:


> Thanks. We aren't going to take this absurd aging thing lying down.. we are going to resist, kicking and screaming every inch of the way!


You bet !
Way to go!
That’s a gutsy  and practical  approach. ❤


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> Thanks. We aren't going to take this absurd aging thing lying down.. we are going to resist, kicking and screaming every inch of the way!



You go get that nasty Aging villain, give it a good fight!


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> I am concerned about them being together also like Catlady so I keep them in their original bottles. That also keeps them from light, air, moisture.
> 
> 
> Omega 3 (I don't eat enough fish, cant eat nuts etc.)​
> Ubiquinol CoQ10 (as we age our bodies stop creating this from the ubiquinone and from what we eat)​
> Vitamin D (can't get enough from sunlight. helps to keep our eyes, teeth, bones and gum tissue, and more as we age)​
> Ocular Pressure & Retina Defense (to Prevent Glaucoma, increase circulation to eyes, vessels don't work as well as we age)​
> Vision Essentials (a very comprehensive formula to prevent cataracts, macular degeneration, other eye aging problems)​
> Cognizin Citicoline [stabilized CDP Choline (cytidine 5'diphosphocholine, phosphatidylcholine) (aging brains stop creating this)​
> Meriva® Curcumin Phytosome Phosphatidylcholine Complex (prevents inflammation, helps the brain & joint cartilage)​
> *UCII *Collagen, Hyaluronic Acid, Boron Formula (to keep what joint & spine cartilage I have left,  helps gum ligaments)​
> Probiotics (we rotate through several brands because they all contain different strains)​
> After Age 65 Multivitamin (low dosage just to fill in the gaps what I might not be absorbing/getting from my diet; especially the B12)​


I stopped taking supplements in my 30's, but maybe I'll add a couple or so now to give myself a fighting chance of outliving my fur babies (and not leave them orphans).

I'm thinking of getting the multi-vitamin Centrum Silver (for old people), a Vitamin D and E and C.  I eat plenty/love nuts, so I should be okay with the Omega 3.  Comments?


----------



## Lc jones

Catlady said:


> I stopped taking supplements in my 30's, but maybe I'll add a couple or so now to give myself a fighting chance of outliving my fur babies (and not leave them orphans).
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the multi-vitamin Centrum Silver (for old people), a Vitamin D and E and C.  I eat plenty/love nuts, so I should be okay with the Omega 3.  Comments?


I believe that multivitamins are very important as there is no way you can get all of your nutrients from just food due to the fact that there is no way to know exactly what is in each bit of food that you consume and there will be vitamins and minerals that are not ingested that are necessary for health.


----------



## Keesha

Here’s a link to the top 16 multivitamins to take for women and your choice ranks 3rd on there.
I think it has red dye in it which would bother me but you may feel differently.
https://www.womansday.com/health-fitness/wellness/g3065/best-multivitamin-for-women/


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> I believe that multivitamins are very important as there is no way you can get all of your nutrients from just food due to the fact that there is no way to know exactly what is in each bit of food that you consume and there will be vitamins and minerals that are not ingested that are necessary for health.


Oh and in answer to your question I take Walmarts generic Equate multivitamin they seem to work very well for me.


----------



## Keesha

Lc jones said:


> I believe that multivitamins are very important as there is no way you can get all of your nutrients from just food due to the fact that there is no way to know exactly what is in each bit of food that you consume and there will be vitamins and minerals that are not ingested that are necessary for health.


Not only that, our soils aren’t as rich as they once were, pesticides are used, foods are genetically modified, foods are over processed ; all of which can leave  us nutrient deprived. It is wise to supplement important vitamins and minerals since they help encryptions of our DNA to be duplicated; an important part of cell replication. Once our DNA starts breaking down, then that’s what gets copied. 
Healthy cells, create a healthy body.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Here’s a link to the top 16 multivitamins to take for women and your choice ranks 3rd on there.
> I think it has red dye in it which would bother me but you may feel differently.
> https://www.womansday.com/health-fitness/wellness/g3065/best-multivitamin-for-women/


Thanks, I was impressed with #10 Mega something.  So which is considered THE best, is it #1 or #16?


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Thanks, I was impressed with #10 Mega something.  So which is considered THE best, is it #1 or #16?


I’d personally go with #1 but it’s your choice. I take this Kirkland brand which is Costco’s own generic brand. It’s specifically formulated for senior women.
Its probably best if you can get something age suited since ratios for minerals and others ingredients would be different.
Do you have a Costco? These were very reasonably priced and there’s 365 tablets. Note: they are fairly large. I’m quite satisfied with them.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> I’d personally go with #1 but it’s your choice. I take this Kirkland brand which is Costco’s own generic brand. It’s specifically formulated for senior women.
> Its probably best if you can get something age suited since ratios for minerals and others ingredients would be different.
> Do you have a Costco? These were very reasonably priced and there’s 365 tablets. Note: they are fairly large. I’m quite satisfied with them.
> View attachment 84668


No, no Costco for me, it's only me, they sell in bulk.  I'll try the #1 on your link, I've already added it to my Amazon list.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> No, no Costco for me, it's only me, they sell in bulk.  I'll try the #1 on your link, I've already added it to my Amazon list.  Thanks a bunch!


Perfect. My pleasure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have a long list of supplements that I take, some daily, some once or twice a week and some only when needed.  I just take the ones I want from the bottles when I use them.  I have trouble swallowing pills, so I open the caps and mix them with orange juice.   I'll list some here.

B-50 Complex
Vitamin C (ascorbic acid)
Natural Vitamin E (d-alpha)
Omega 3 Fish Oil
Zinc, Copper combo

Lutein, Zeaxanthin combo
Billberry
MSM, Glucosamine combo
Milk Thistle
Multi Vitamin/Mineral (iron-free)

Ubiquinol (CoQ10)
Magnesium Citrate
Turmeric
Collagen
Vitamin D3, K2 combo

Chlorella (or green food)
Coconut Oil
Probiotic
Bitter Melon
Chromium Picolinate

When needed:

L-Lysine
Wild Cherry Bark
Niacin
Grapefruit Seed Extract


----------



## Homeschoolie

SeaBreeze said:


> Vitamin D3, K2 combo



You found a D3, K2 combo? 
What is the brand?

I don't get enough K2. 
Like most Multis mine only has K1.
My Protein Drink is also just K1.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Catlady said:


> You go get that nasty Aging villain, give it a good fight!
> 
> View attachment 84664


Thanks!


----------



## Repondering

Multi for senior men; glucosamine sulfate; fish oil capsules; garlic capsules; turmeric capsules.
I dispense a week's dosages ahead of time in a pill minder too....am & pm, each day.
No prescribed meds for me, yet.


----------



## Homeschoolie

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a long list of supplements that I take, some daily, some once or twice a week and some only when needed.  I just take the ones I want from the bottles when I use them.  I have trouble swallowing pills, so I open the caps and mix them with orange juice.   I'll list some here.
> 
> B-50 Complex
> Vitamin C (ascorbic acid)
> Natural Vitamin E (d-alpha)
> Omega 3 Fish Oil
> Zinc, Copper combo
> 
> Lutein, Zeaxanthin combo
> Billberry
> MSM, Glucosamine combo
> Milk Thistle
> Multi Vitamin/Mineral (iron-free)
> 
> Ubiquinol (CoQ10)
> Magnesium Citrate
> Turmeric
> Collagen
> Vitamin D3, K2 combo
> 
> Chlorella (or green food)
> Coconut Oil
> Probiotic
> Bitter Melon
> Chromium Picolinate
> 
> When needed:
> 
> L-Lysine
> Wild Cherry Bark
> Niacin
> Grapefruit Seed Extract



Wow! You have got all the bases covered.

You just reminded me that I need to get some Lysine to take when needed. I keep getting Shingles,
I have had two severe outbreaks. The rest have been much smaller, milder outbreaks.
I read recently that Lysine is a good natural treatment so it will probably also prevent if I start taking it at the first sign of trouble !


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> You just reminded me that I need to get some Lysine to take when needed. I keep getting Shingles,


My father got shingles on his abdomen and it looked horrible.  I don't know if I ever had chicken pox, so don't know if I could get shingles.  It's worrying.  Sorry you're prone to it.


----------



## Catlady

I'm getting my order ready for supplements at Amazon and am confused.

I searched for vitamin D and all the options say D3, why is that?  Then I searched for vitamin E and this same D3 item comes up.  Amazon glitch? 
https://www.amazon.com/NatureWise-V...eywords=vitamin+e&qid=1576424192&s=hpc&sr=1-5


----------



## Homeschoolie

You want D3, plain D or D2 is synthetic.  
Sounds like a glitch when searching for E. 
Make sure the E is natural not made in a test tube.
*Natural* = d alpha-tocopherol. *Synthetic* = dl alpha-tocopheryl


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> You want D3, plain D or D2 is synthetic.
> Sounds like a glitch when searching for E.
> Make sure the E is natural not made in a test tube.
> *Natural* = d alpha-tocopherol. *Synthetic* = dl alpha-tocopheryl


Thanks, doll, much appreciated!

One question=  I use virgin olive oil a lot, do I really need vitamin E?  And, I don't like to take a lot of stuff, so am ordering multi, C, D, and E.  Is that a basic covering of my needs?

This is the one I want to buy, doesn't say if it's Natural
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00780JJKM/ref=psdc_3774791_t2_B0061GINBA
EDIT = Just read, this one is synthetic, back to researching.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Catlady said:


> No, no Costco for me, it's only me, they sell in bulk.  I'll try the #1 on your link, I've already added it to my Amazon list.  Thanks a bunch!


Consider reading about a couple ingredients in the Multi you selected.
It has Wild Yam and Red Clover.
Unless my memory is failing me those two are used to deal with hormones. 
Which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just make sure you want to take something that may or may not have some impact on that.

There are creams made from wild yam. With the cream you have much more control of how much, how often or none at all. With a multi you get the same amount daily whether you need it or want it.


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> Consider reading about a couple ingredients in the Multi you selected.
> It has Wild Yam and Red Clover.
> Unless my memory is failing me those two are used to deal with hormones (specifically estrogen). Which is why they are in the women's formula.
> Which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just make sure you want to take something that may or may not have some impact on that area of your body.
> 
> I use a cream made from wild yam. But at this age I use if differently then when I was pre menopause. With the cream I have much more control of how much, how often and for periods of time none at all. With a multi you get the same amount daily whether you need it or want it.


I've decide to buy Centrum Silver instead, because I've used it before.  It's number 3 on Keesha's list, good enough for me.


----------



## fmdog44

Tumeric Curcumin W/ BiPerine, 65+ multi vitamin, Flaxseed oil. Just started today taking Meta Mucil-20 cps/day (recommended)for blood sugar. I don't know if it will _reduce_ the blood sugar or as it states, "maintain a healthy blood sugar". I will try to get an answer from somewhere.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homeschoolie said:


> You found a D3, K2 combo?
> What is the brand?
> 
> I don't get enough K2.
> Like most Multis mine only has K1.
> My Protein Drink is also just K1.


----------



## fmdog44

For those taking supplements for the brain as far as I know there is nothing that helps the brain despite the many claims. Keep in mind there is no governing body to regulate all the claims made by supplements on the shelves. I have also read taking vitamin D to boost that vitamin does not help. Can anyone testify their D count in the blood tests has improved with taking the vitamin?


----------



## Homeschoolie

Catlady said:


> Thanks, doll, much appreciated!
> 
> One question=  I use virgin olive oil a lot, do I really need vitamin E?  And, I don't like to take a lot of stuff, so am ordering multi, C, D, and E.  Is that a basic covering of my needs?
> 
> This is the one I want to buy, doesn't say if it's Natural
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00780JJKM/ref=psdc_3774791_t2_B0061GINBA
> EDIT = Just read, this one is synthetic, back to researching.



If the multi you choose has enough E and C and you eat foods that have those you don't need them separate.
Very few Multis have a lot of D3
So taking it separate is a good idea.
Don't take more then 4,000 IU (25-100 mcg) daily of vitamin D3. It is fat soluble so your body stores some of it.
2,000 to 4,000 daily keeps healthy vitamin D blood levels.
To be on the safe side we take 2000 IU  and skip some days. Our multi has 500 IU. And we , of course , get some in our diet.


----------



## Catlady

Homeschoolie said:


> If the multi you choose has enough E and C and you eat foods that have those you don't need them separate.
> Very few Multis have a lot of D3
> So taking it separate is a good idea.
> Don't take more then 4,000 IU (25-100 mcg) daily of vitamin D3. It is fat soluble so your body stores some of it.
> 2,000 to 4,000 daily keeps healthy vitamin D blood levels.
> To be on the safe side we take 2000 IU  and skip some days. Our multi has 500 IU. And we , of course , get some in our diet.



Centrum Silver just gives the %.


----------



## rgp

Catlady said:


> Centrum Silver just gives the %.




  Isn't that the amount on the left ?


----------



## Catlady

rgp said:


> Isn't that the amount on the left ?


I was looking for the IU or whatever.  The pic would not show the stuff on the extreme left column, so I don't know what is listed there.  Anyway, I ordered it since I've taken it before and is supposedly formulated for women over 50, so it should be okay.  I also got D3 2000 IU per @Homeschoolie  advice and got C-1000.  I didn't get the E for now.  Here's to better health !?


----------



## connect1

I take a D3, B12 and a Magnesium 250 tab.
I just open each bottle and take them as its not much that I'm taking.
My mother takes way more and uses the pill organizer boxes like in the picture.


----------



## AnnieA

fmdog44 said:


> For those taking supplements for the brain as far as I know there is nothing that helps the brain despite the many claims. Keep in mind there is no governing body to regulate all the claims made by supplements on the shelves. I have also read taking vitamin D to boost that vitamin does not help. Can anyone testify their D count in the blood tests has improved with taking the vitamin?




D3 does increase serum levels.  It has for me, but I have to take well above the recommended amounts.  Per genetic testing, I have a Vit D receptor site anomaly.  A first cousin has the genetic anomaly as well.  We had to have levels drawn frequently to determine our correct dosage.   Maybe that was the issue in the case you read about.


----------



## Lakeland living

Yup, Centrum for men over 50.
I mostly use honey, garlic and apple cider vinegar.  These and many others such as tumeric, beets  have been around for thousands of years.
May be slower but are effective, similar to warm lemon water and similar remedies.


----------



## Keesha

Lakeland living said:


> Yup, Centrum for men over 50.
> I mostly use honey, garlic and apple cider vinegar.  These and many others such as tumeric, beets  have been around for thousands of years.
> May be slower but are effective, similar to warm lemon water and similar remedies.


Yes old age remedies have been around and working for thousands of years. Honey, garlic, apple cider vinegar, turmeric and lemon water are classic healing substances and hopefully will be for thousands of years more. Unless of course we kill off the honey bee  

It’s great seeing threads like these.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> D3 does increase serum levels.  It has for me, but I have to take well above the recommended amounts.  Per genetic testing, I have a Vit D receptor site anomaly.  A first cousin has the genetic anomaly as well.  We had to have levels drawn frequently to determine our correct dosage.   Maybe that was the issue in the case you read about.


This is interesting. Did you only just discover this by having  genetic testing done or did you have genetic testing done because you had symptoms and didn’t know why? 

How did you discover your first cousin has it also? What type of symptoms did you get? Please don’t feel obligated to answer.

This type of information is so valuable to learn and understand. It’s great that you were able to figure this out.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> This is interesting. Did you only just discover this by having  genetic testing done or did you have genetic testing done because you had symptoms and didn’t know why?
> 
> How did you discover your first cousin has it also? What type of symptoms did you get? Please don’t feel obligated to answer.
> 
> This type of information is so valuable to learn and understand. It’s great that you were able to figure this out.



My mom is into the genetic testing for health thing and has had a lot of family tested.  We have a lot of autoimmune issues in her side of the family including my nephew who was vaccine injured and regressed into autism following his 12 month shots.       That got her really into it.   We didn't know at a year old that he had autoimmune conditions, and are now strong advocates for research into why some children are vaccine injured. We hope and pray that with research we'll someday have screening mechanisms in place for at risk children.

Interestingly, the cousin and I with Vitamin D genetic anomalies both have psoriatic arthritis.  We don't have typical psoriasis, so that diagnosis took years for both of us.  My psoriasis is axillary and hers is a tiny patch on her scalp.   We also both have fibromyalgia.  Her fibromyalgia pretty much clears up when her D levels are normal, but mine doesn't respond.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> My mom is into the genetic testing for health and has had a lot of family tested.  We have a lot of autoimmune issues in her side of the family including my nephew who was vaccine injured and regressed into autism following his 12 month shots.       That got her really into it.   We didn't know at a year old that he had autoimmune conditions, and are now strong advocates for research into why some children are vaccine injured, and we hope and pray that with research we'll someday have screening mechanisms in place for at risk children.
> 
> Interestingly, the cousin and I with Vitamin D genetic anomalies both have psoriatic arthritis.  We don't have typical psoriasis, so that diagnosis took years for both of us.  My psoriasis is axillary and hers is a tiny patch on her scalp.   We also both have fibromyalgia.  Her fibromyalgia pretty much clears up when her D levels are normal, but mine doesn't respond.


Wow Annie. That’s really something. What a great mom. Really. I’m really sorry to learn about your nephew. That’s truly shocking.

My guess was that the symptoms would be some type of arthritis but the psoriatic type is surprising.
Thank you for your answers. It’s very interesting.

How does your body respond to vitamin D from sunlight?


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> How does your body respond to vitamin D from sunlight?



I can't tell much difference.  Feels great getting it while floating in the pool, but I have pretty bad fibro flares in the summer.   I haven't gotten serum D levels drawn summer vs winter.


----------



## Ladybj

Ronni said:


> If you do or need to take medications, how do you keep up with them?
> 
> I’m not on any medications but I take a number of supplements each day and organize them into these pill  minders. Ron doesn’t take any medications either but he takes a lot of different supplements as well, and keep them in the bottles which he stores in  a small  bin that he keeps in the kitchen cupboard.
> 
> It would drive me crazy to open each of those bottles every day and dole out the supplements but that’s what he does. It’s interesting to me how people can be very different about the way they manage there pills.
> How do you?
> View attachment 84472
> 
> I love to hear mature elder people are not on meds but take natural supplements.  When we get to a certain age, its like we are expected to me on meds.  I take Vitamin D3, Vitamin C, Tumeric, Flaxseed oil.


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> Yes old age remedies have been around and working for thousands of years. Honey, garlic, apple cider vinegar, turmeric and lemon water are classic healing substances and hopefully will be for thousands of years more. Unless of course we kill off the honey bee
> 
> It’s great seeing threads like these.


Love your post...   If I feel a cold coming on, I fix a hot toddy.  Lemon, Honey, a shot of Hennessy, water.. microwave.. wrap up in your favorite blankie, watch your favorite show on tv and relax.  Best thing since apple pie..LOL    I cannot remember the last time I had a cold.  I love old remedies.


----------



## Homeschoolie

AnnieA said:


> My mom is into the genetic testing for health thing and has had a lot of family tested.  We have a lot of autoimmune issues in her side of the family including my nephew who was vaccine injured and regressed into autism following his 12 month shots.       That got her really into it.   We didn't know at a year old that he had autoimmune conditions, and are now strong advocates for research into why some children are vaccine injured. We hope and pray that with research we'll someday have screening mechanisms in place for at risk children.
> 
> Interestingly, the cousin and I with Vitamin D genetic anomalies both have psoriatic arthritis.  We don't have typical psoriasis, so that diagnosis took years for both of us.  My psoriasis is axillary and hers is a tiny patch on her scalp.   We also both have fibromyalgia.  Her fibromyalgia pretty much clears up when her D levels are normal, but mine doesn't respond.


Thanks for sharing. I am especially interested in the Fibro and Autism info since my family has those issues!


----------



## debodun

I have a lousy diet so I take Vitamin C, D, calcium, and B complex. Not sure how much good it does, though. I heard that some supplements lose their potency very quickly.

My aunt takes many, many supplements. Her kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy. I think you can over do it, though.


----------



## fmdog44

Got a problem?! Pop a pill!


----------



## Ronni

debodun said:


> I have a lousy diet so I take Vitamin C, D, calcium, and B complex. Not sure how much good it does, though. I heard that some supplements lose their potency very quickly.
> 
> My aunt takes many, many supplements. Her kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy. I think you can over do it, though.


Do you mind me asking why your diet is lousy  @debodun?


----------



## Llynn

No, unless Burbon counts as a supplement.


----------



## Camper6

Capt Lightning said:


> I prefer to get everything I need from my diet and don't take any medication/supplement that I don't need.


My doctor recommended Vitamin D 2000 m a day.
I asked him about diet.  He said forget it, you won't get enough.
I did not realize it but Vitamin D is essential for prostate problems not just a sunshine vitamin.
Winter is bad for Vitamin D because the sun isn't sending enough ultra violet rays to the skin to stimulate the vitamin process. And I take Vitamin B12 also because blood tests show a deficiency.


----------



## debodun

Ronni said:


> Do you mind me asking why your diet is lousy ?



I eat a lot of carbs and not many fruits or veggies. When an orange or apple costs $2, I can buy a box of spaghetti for less than that and get several meals out of it.


----------



## Catlady

debodun said:


> I eat a lot of carbs and not many fruits or veggies. When an orange or apple costs $2, I can buy a box of spaghetti for less than that and get several meals out of it.


Deb, I am not being mean, just concerned.  Are you THAT poor that you cannot afford food?  Even if you are, you could probably qualify for those meals-on-wheels that you now deliver.  NOTHING is more important than your health.   I googled not eating fruits and veggies =

Your body *can*'t *make* vitamin C. That means *you have* to consume all of the vitamin C your body needs through food or drinks, or by taking a supplement. Most people with *scurvy* lack access to fresh *fruits and vegetables*, or don't *have* a healthy diet. *Scurvy* impacts many people in the developing world.


----------



## AnnieA

debodun said:


> I eat a lot of carbs and not many fruits or veggies. When an orange or apple costs $2, I can buy a box of spaghetti for less than that and get several meals out of it.



You mentioned in another thread that you need to lose weight.  Sounds like higher quality nutritious foods in less quantity than the cheap processed stuff you're choosing now might balance your body and your purse.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> I have a lousy diet so I take Vitamin C, D, calcium, and B complex. Not sure how much good it does, though. I heard that some supplements lose their potency very quickly.
> 
> My aunt takes many, many supplements. Her kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy. I think you can over do it, though.


Your aunt's pee is worth a fortune.  That's where extra vitamins go.  The interesting color is a hint.  And they makes the kidneys work harder to get rid of it.


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> Your aunt's pee is worth a fortune.  That's where extra vitamins go.  The interesting color is a hint.


The interesting colour is from B2 or riboflavin


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> Your aunt's pee is worth a fortune.  That's where extra vitamins go.  The interesting color is a hint.


Yeah, my pee is a bright yellow when I take supplements.  I just got my order from Amazon today and had all three with my main meal.  I hate taking any kind of pills, so I just got a multi, D3, and C.  That should give me some basic protection.


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Yeah, my pee is a bright yellow when I take supplements.  I just got my order from Amazon today and had all three with my main meal.  I hate taking any kind of pills, so I just got a multi, D3, and C.  That should give me some basic protection.


That was fast. Good stuff.


----------



## Suzy623

I am on several maintenance meds. Seizures, anemia, cholesterol and something for my heart. I was taking something for my IBSD but started having problems with it so doctor is checking on another one for me. In addition, because I have to take iron (prescription), the doctor has me taking high doses of Vit C because it helps my body to utilize the iron more efficiently. Will know if it helps when I go see him in January to find out if I need another transfusion. Also taking Centrum Silver.

Being my mother's, father's and sister's caregivers, I also kept up with all their meds. Mother and sister had cancer. Father has Alzheimers and had a stroke a few years ago. Kept all our meds in separate tote containers marked in large letters with names. Did the pill box thing with all of us; had names to identify which box belonged to who. I looked like a pharmacy when I'd fill those pill boxes every week!


----------



## old medic

We put effort into a healthy diet, fresh foods, organic garden, home canning.
Old home remedies here.. A jar of garlic and apple cider vinegar hit about every day.
Supplements stay in their bottles... 50+ vitamin, Omega, Glucosamine/Chondroitin  and Red Yeast Rice. 
No meds for me, but the wife has her pill box, refills every Sunday,


----------



## Ronni

debodun said:


> I eat a lot of carbs and not many fruits or veggies. When an orange or apple costs $2, I can buy a box of spaghetti for less than that and get several meals out of it.


Yeah I get that.  When I was very poor and feeding a family of 6, pasta, potatoes, corn, breads etc., were staples of our diets, because I could buy so much more of that to feed my hungry growing boys, spread the dollars so much further.

I'm sorry @debodun.  That can't be fun.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I take supplements every day, and I also keep mine in one of the AM/PM containers.  I have my heart meds in there and some of those have to be taken at specific times, as do some of the supplements (like melatonin).
 I like the container because not only do I NOT have to have every single bottle open each day (or twice each day in some cases), but I can also be sure whether I actually took my medicine for that day or not. 

We have a Medicare Advantage plan through Humana, and they have an OTC benefit of $100 each month; so I get all of my vitamins from Humana. 
Some are name brand, and some are branded for Humana. 

I take A, D3, C-500, E, B-complex, (as well as several specific ones like B-12), plus magnesium, potassium, calcium,  to help keep my heart in rhythm. 
I also take kelp capsules for iodine and sea minerals, as well as melatonin for anti-aging and better sleep. 
Just to make sure I am not overlooking anything, I also take a multi-vitamin. 
Those are usually a MDR amount, so only the minimum required to prevent being deficient in that vitamin. 
I wear a copper bracelet so that the copper can be absorbed into my skin as necessary, too. 

Our doctor was against vitamins, and said they were a waste of money, but there are a lot of good nutrition books that explain the importance of getting enough of vitamins and minerals, and our soil is depleted in minerals in many areas. 
Since we can get them along with our Humana plan, there is no reason not to be taking them each day. 
I seldom get sick, so I believe that they do help me a lot.


----------



## StarSong

Hmmm... talk about timing.  Just yesterday I read this article:
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...d-may-be-bad-for-you?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> Hmmm... talk about timing.  Just yesterday I read this article:
> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...d-may-be-bad-for-you?utm_source=pocket-newtab


It seems that scientists can't agree on anything.    Every few years they publish opposite findings.  

I'm going to take my newly bought supplements and think of them as insurance.  Some pay for insurance and never collect, others collect too much.  It's the roll of the dice, I guess.  Only thing I'm sorry about is that I bought C-1000 and the tablets are gigantic, I'm afraid of chocking, so will cut in 3 pieces and next time buy the smaller ones.  I'm only taking three supplements so it's not like I'm overdoing it and spending a fortune on placebos.


----------



## Catlady

This is the third day I'm taking the supplements and that BIG vitamin C pill is getting problematic.  I even cut it into 3 pieces and those pieces were still getting stuck in the back of my throat.  They each finally went down after drinking a lot of water.  And now I've been coughing due to the irritation.

I don't understand it, I dont have problems swallowing food.  I thought of crushing the tablet but it's the ''sustained release'' kind.  Maybe I should just throw it out and get the smaller tablets.  It cost $12 for 250 tablets, but better to waste that $$ than die from chocking.

So, should I crush the tablet (and how to do it?) or just buy a C with smaller pills?  It seems most of them are C-1000 though, a few C-500.


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> This is the third day I'm taking the supplements and that BIG vitamin C pill is getting problematic.  I even cut it into 3 pieces and those pieces were still getting stuck in the back of my throat.  They each finally went down after drinking a lot of water.  And now I've been coughing due to the irritation.
> 
> I don't understand it, I dont have problems swallowing food.  I thought of crushing the tablet but it's the ''extended release'' kind.  Maybe I should just throw it out and get the smaller tablets.  It cost $12 for 250 tablets, but better to waste that $$ than die from chocking.
> 
> So, should I crush the tablet (and how to do it?) or just buy a C with smaller pills?  It seems most of them are C-1000 though, a few C-500.


Some large vitamins I had a problem with for a while. The gag reflex kicks in. While I dislike wasting money, I dislike choking even more, so I most certainly would get the smaller vitamins. If taking your vitamins causes you this  discomfort, it could get worse. Knowing you might choke on your vitamins might cause you to tighten up your throat causing you to choke,  so a cycle starts.
If you get what I’m saying. Get something that is  easy to swallow so you keep taking it


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have trouble swallowing pills, I only buy capsules and open all of those and mix them into orange juice.  I don't use any time released supplements though.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Some large vitamins I had a problem with for a while. The gag reflex kicks in. While I dislike wasting money, I dislike choking even more so I most certainly would get the smaller vitamins. If taking your vitamins causes you this  discomfort, it could get worse.* Knowing you might choke on your vitamins might cause you to tighten up your throat causing you to choke so a cycle starts.* If you get what I’m saying. Get something that easy to swallow so you keep taking it



Exactly!  But I'm afraid if I buy the C-500 they might still be too big.  Is it okay if I crush it even though it's extended release?  I could buy the C-500 that is not ER and crush it?  The Centrum is almost as big but the surface is smooth and it goes down easier when I cut it in half.


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Exactly!  But I'm afraid if I buy the C-500 they might still be too big.  Is it okay if I crush it even though it's extended release?  I could buy the C-500 that is not ER and crush it?  The Centrum is almost as big but the surface is smooth and it goes down easier when I cut it in half.


No time released tablets shouldn’t be crushed or chewed. Look for something with a coated surface like your centrum. You’ll find it OR take Seabreeze’s suggestion where you can break a capsule and mix it with liquid. That’s a great suggestion actually. Better quicker absorption.


----------



## Catlady

SeaBreeze said:


> I have trouble swallowing pills, I only buy capsules and open all of those and mix them into orange juice.  I don't use any time released supplements though.


I should probably do the capsules, I have no problem swallowing the D-3, but it's a tiny pill.  I might buy the capsule ones.  Thanks!


----------



## Catlady

Okay, if I can't crush it, I won't take the chance of chocking on it.  I'll buy the capsule type instead.  Hate to throw out the 250 pill bottle, not because of the money, because I hate wasting stuff.  Maybe I'll ask my young sweet neighbor if she wants it.  Thank you Keesha and SeaBreeze, this forum is the best!

EDIT = I just found a pic at Amazon, look how BIG the pill is!


----------



## Homeschoolie

Catlady said:


> This is the third day I'm taking the supplements and that BIG vitamin C pill is getting problematic.  I even cut it into 3 pieces and those pieces were still getting stuck in the back of my throat.  They each finally went down after drinking a lot of water.  And now I've been coughing due to the irritation.
> 
> I don't understand it, I dont have problems swallowing food.  I thought of crushing the tablet but it's the ''sustained release'' kind.  Maybe I should just throw it out and get the smaller tablets.  It cost $12 for 250 tablets, but better to waste that $$ than die from chocking.
> 
> So, should I crush the tablet (and how to do it?) or just buy a C with smaller pills?  It seems most of them are C-1000 though, a few C-500.


Some people get Extra Virgin Cold Pressed Coconut Oil (long name but this is the safe/healthy kind).
It is a solid that is very easy to just put a tiny amount of oil on the pill with your fingers.
It is VERY greasy so a tiny bit is all that is needed.
Do it quickly though because this oil turns liquid very quickly from the heat of your fingers.
And then they very quickly swallow the pill with water so it doesn't start dissolving.
I have never tried this.

When my throat occasionally has trouble with pills it is because my throat is irritated and slight closed up (shrunk) from allergies or sinus or a slight cold.
Even just a slight irritation can do it. Not drinking enough water also causes me a problem.
I use ear acupuncture to make my throat to open up.

There are risks with opening pills or cutting/crunching pills and swallowing them with juice or water.
Mixing with juice changes the PH of the contents which can be harmful and/or weaken their effectiveness/potency.
The pill contents may be very harsh on tooth enamel and/or the mouth throat mucus membranes.
The pills also don't dissolve slowly in the stomach and absorb into the body slowly like they are supposed to.
This also can be risky to do for multiple reasons.

*EDIT:*  A thought.  Maybe swish a small amount of Coconut Oil in mouth and slowly swallow it to coat the throat before taking the pills (easier then trying to coat the pill method above).


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Okay, if I can't crush it, I won't take the chance of chocking on it.  I'll buy the capsule type instead.  Hate to throw out the 250 pill bottle, not because of the money, because I hate wasting stuff.  Maybe I'll ask my young sweet neighbor if she wants it.  Thank you Keesha and SeaBreeze, this forum is the best!
> 
> EDIT = I just found a pic at Amazon, look how BIG the pill is!


That’s how big my multiple, vitamin B and vitamin C are. Happyflowerladys idea is a good one. Coconut oil. Add some  slip.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Catlady said:


> Okay, if I can't crush it, I won't take the chance of chocking on it. I'll buy the capsule type instead. Hate to throw out the 250 pill bottle, not because of the money, because I hate wasting stuff. Maybe I'll ask my young sweet neighbor if she wants it. Thank you Keesha and SeaBreeze, this forum is the best!


You're welcome Catlady!

I bought a bottle of L-Lysine tablets years ago when I felt a cold sore coming on, that's the only form that Walgreens had.  They were big horse pills like the one in the photo and even breaking it in two didn't help me get it down.  I put a couple in a baggie and went into the garage and pounded it with a hammer.  I then tried to mix it with juice but there were too many chunky bits to deal with.  Went out to another store that sold the caps and was able to take as many as I needed with no problem, just opened the caps and mixed in juice.

Good idea to offer it to a neighbor.  I have a friend who was suffering with Fibromyalgia and I wanted to buy a bottle of Magnesium Malate for her to try, and it only came in those large tablets.  I called her and she said she had no problems at all swallowing large pills, so it worked out fine for her.


----------



## Catlady

Thank you guys.  I texted my neighbor, if she doesn't want it, I'll just throw out.  I'm going grocery shopping Sat and will buy the capsules in the smallest bottle I can find and try that.  I think the capsule should be easier to swallow, if not I'll try the coconut oil suggestion.  I remembered, even when young I had trouble with big vitamin pills but they didn't get stuck in my throat like it happened these 3 days.


----------



## Ruthanne

I take vitamins for women over 50-Alive Once Daily.  I was taking Fish Oil but ran out.  I really was spending too much (for my budget) on supplements.  I don't think there's any real proof they do any good.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

I also take some medicines and use a pill box that has boxes for morning and afternoon and evening and bedtime.  They have enough room for the amount I take.


----------



## win231

Catlady said:


> Okay, if I can't crush it, I won't take the chance of chocking on it.  I'll buy the capsule type instead.  Hate to throw out the 250 pill bottle, not because of the money, because I hate wasting stuff.  Maybe I'll ask my young sweet neighbor if she wants it.  Thank you Keesha and SeaBreeze, this forum is the best!
> 
> EDIT = I just found a pic at Amazon, look how BIG the pill is!


Give it to your horse.  Looks like that's what it was designed for.


----------



## AprilSun

Catlady said:


> Okay, if I can't crush it, I won't take the chance of chocking on it.  I'll buy the capsule type instead.  Hate to throw out the 250 pill bottle, not because of the money, because I hate wasting stuff.  Maybe I'll ask my young sweet neighbor if she wants it.  Thank you Keesha and SeaBreeze, this forum is the best!
> 
> EDIT = I just found a pic at Amazon, look how BIG the pill is!



This may not be your problem but I thought I would share it with you just in case. I take a huge fish oil pill that is about that size and it gets stuck in my throat. One day I took it and noticed it didn't and then I noticed why. My glass of water was full when I took the pill so I did not have to tilt my head at all to get this pill down. I tried it several days again with tilting and not tilting my head and each time I had to tilt, it would get stuck every time and each time I didn't, it went down easy! Who would have thought that something as simple as that would have been my problem?


----------



## Catlady

AprilSun said:


> This may not be your problem but I thought I would share it with you just in case. I take a huge fish oil pill that is about that size and it gets stuck in my throat. One day I took it and noticed it didn't and then I noticed why. My glass of water was full when I took the pill so I did not have to tilt my head at all to get this pill down. I tried it several days again with tilting and not tilting my head and each time I had to tilt, it would get stuck every time and each time I didn't, it went down easy! Who would have thought that something as simple as that would have been my problem?


Interesting!  You would think if you tilt your head it would make it easier, but it seems tilting tightens the throat.  It's okay, I've already asked my neighbor and she said yes that she wants it, I'll buy C-500 in capsules and hope they're easier to swallow and smaller in size.  At this point, just thinking of swallowing such a ''horse pill" makes me panicky.  I live alone and chocking would be fatal for me.  Thanks!


----------



## StarSong

SeaBreeze said:


> You're welcome Catlady!
> 
> *I bought a bottle of L-Lysine tablets years ago when I felt a cold sore coming on, that's the only form that Walgreens had.  *They were big horse pills like the one in the photo and even breaking it in two didn't help me get it down.  I put a couple in a baggie and went into the garage and pounded it with a hammer.  I then tried to mix it with juice but there were too many chunky bits to deal with.  Went out to another store that sold the caps and was able to take as many as I needed with no problem, just opened the caps and mixed in juice.



I occasionally get cold sores but had never heard of L-Lysine as a treatment.  Does it work?


----------



## Homeschoolie

StarSong said:


> I occasionally get cold sores but had never heard of L-Lysine as a treatment.  Does it work?


Yes and no,  if take it at first sign of trouble it can help a great deal but may not totally prevent...so if you get one anyway it will almost always shorten the time the sore lasts, the size and intensity of it..

Here is some research science:  https://examine.com/supplements/lysine/

And what to eat and not eat; being careful to eat so that you don't get an arginine and Lysine imbalance in the body while taking Lysine.

https://www.healthline.com/health/lysine-foods


----------



## Ladybj

Vitamin D3, Vitamin C and Tumeric.  Not on any pharmaceutical meds.  I just recently started using powdered Tumeric... I love it.. it is mixed with other good stuff.  I add it to my smoothies and cereal.  I also do not eat beef nor pork.  Mainly fish, chicken and ground turkey when I make turkey burgers, spaghetti and lasagna.  I buy a lot of organic products. Can be a bit expensive but worth it. Forgot to add, I take flaxseed oil when I remember it.


----------



## StarSong

Homeschoolie said:


> Yes and no,  if take it at first sign of trouble it can help a great deal but may not totally prevent...so if you get one anyway it will almost always shorten the time the sore lasts, the size and intensity of it..
> 
> Here is some research science:  https://examine.com/supplements/lysine/
> 
> And what to eat and not eat; being careful to eat so that you don't get an arginine and Lysine imbalance in the body while taking Lysine.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/lysine-foods


Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Don M.

I take a daily multivitamin, in case I don't get the minimums from what I eat, and also a daily Lutein pill and fish oil capsule...per recommendation from my eye doctor.  So far, so good....the eyes are holding up, and I just go to the doctor for the annual physicals.  IMO, taking a couple of vitamins, and trying to stay fit, is a lot more effective than allowing the health to deteriorate to the point of needing a daily dose of expensive prescription drugs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Catlady said:


> This is the third day I'm taking the supplements and that BIG vitamin C pill is getting problematic.  I even cut it into 3 pieces and those pieces were still getting stuck in the back of my throat.  They each finally went down after drinking a lot of water.  And now I've been coughing due to the irritation.
> 
> I don't understand it, I dont have problems swallowing food.  I thought of crushing the tablet but it's the ''sustained release'' kind.  Maybe I should just throw it out and get the smaller tablets.  It cost $12 for 250 tablets, but better to waste that $$ than die from chocking.
> 
> So, should I crush the tablet (and how to do it?) or just buy a C with smaller pills?  It seems most of them are C-1000 though, a few C-500.


I buy Now supplements too Catlady.  In fact, I currently have the Now C-500 chewables, ordered from Amazon. Maybe they would work better for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've taken Lutein for eye health for years. I also must take potassium to stave off the foot cramps. I've noticed that since I started taking Zinc about 3 years ago, I don't get sick (or if I get cold symptoms, they are very mild and last a day or two). Recently I've added biotin because my nails were starting to split in layers and CoQ10. I've gotten back to taking my multi vitamin and Vit D with calcium gummies.


----------



## hellomimi

I've been taking a handful of supplements regardless of other's opinions on it. I can see and feel the difference in my body; I started living a healthy lifestyle and daily meditation. The results of my latest blood work is enough to convince me I hit the right combo of supplements. I have more energy to meet the demands of my work.


----------



## MarciKS

i take airborne to help my immune system since i can't take flu shots. 

i take omega 3 for my cholesterol. can't take the lipids.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm down to an occasional multi vitamin, and a daily D3.


----------



## MarciKS

i've noticed over the years that if they are the wrong shape i have trouble with them. after almost choking to death on a cold pill i don't take anything that is bigger than a 500 mg tylenol.


----------



## Keesha

Yes! A multi , B 100’s, D3 , Krill oil, and a hair & nail supplement with silica & biotin in it.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Removed duplicate message


----------



## Ronni

Homeschoolie said:


> Where did you get the pill organizers?
> We take many supplements so I am looking for a pill organizer that is large enough. Most are so small they just hold the small prescription med size pills. Our Bone Up, Omega 3, CoQ10 are each very large capsules and we take 2 of the Bone Up and Omega. Then there are the the 8 or so smaller pills. Your dispenser appears to be large enough to hold  what we take.


@Homeschoolie  I buy my pill holders in the pharmacy section of my local grocery store/Kroger. I’ve since upgraded from the original photo because I added a couple more supplements and decided to split them up into morning/evening consumption. Bought from the same place.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yes, for yrs I've taken a daily multidose vitamin
twice/day I take Vitamin C,Calcium 600+ D


----------



## Homeschoolie

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think there's any real proof they do any good.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


There are some websites that talk about whether or not there is research proof that supplements work. They also give warnings and if there are side affects, interactions, who shouldn't take etc.  WebMd, Healthline, medline plus and others. But they seldom provide the actual research or how many studies have been done.

Soooo... THIS is my favorite www.examine.com : Here is and example of the info they provide
Pycnogenol Supplement — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects | Examine.com scroll down to see the Human Matrix Chart and the Research Breakdown by physical issue.

This website shows how many research studies were done and their result. 
They have a pay option to get even more info but the free version is enough for me to quickly see if there is any proof what I take actually works for what I want it to accomplish. 
Occasionally it doesn't have ALL the studies that were done. It takes time and money to keep it up to the minute updated. 
I am not going to get fussy about it. I am totally grateful for the info they provide me.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Remove Duplicate message LOL I better get off the forum today....just posting correctly seems to be to much for me


----------



## RadishRose

I have added in Biotin for my nails.
Also glycine and fiber.


----------



## Murrmurr

Homeschoolie said:


> There are some websites that talk about whether or not there is research proof that supplements work. They also give warnings and if there are side affects, interactions, who shouldn't take etc.  WebMd, Healthline, medline plus and others. But they seldom provide the actual research or how many studies have been done.
> 
> Soooo... THIS is my favorite www.examine.com : Here is and example of the info they provide
> Pycnogenol Supplement — Health Benefits, Dosage, Side Effects | Examine.com scroll down to see the Human Matrix Chart and the Research Breakdown by physical issue.
> 
> This website shows how many research studies were done and their result. They have a pay option to get even more info but the free versions is enough for me to quickly see if there is any proof what I take actually works for what I want it to accomplish. Occasionally it doesn't have ALL the studies that were done. It takes time and money to keep it up to the minute updated. I am not going to get fussy about it. I am totally grateful for the info they provide me.


That's a cool website, Homes. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SetWave

Have been taking a multivitamin/mineral supplement for years.


----------

